# Newbie from PA



## Katsraindance (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello all I'm new to this forum so I just wanted to say I hi to all. 

I'm not really a newbie to horses I own 3 and were still looking for are 4th horse. There names are Rain/ Paint, Patches/ Paint, Whisky girl/ Appendix Qh. You'll probley see tons of them on this forum in months to come. 

~Kat


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiy and welcome


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! can't wait to see pics!


----------

